# Repticon....Genesis Exotics LAST Baltimore Show!



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Prior to the move.....Its time to unload some stuff. So expect the best prices at this show @ my table.

Genesis Exotics will again be at Repticon Baltimore this weekend.
We will have a plethora of supplies, frogs, and everything that you need. Why buy from big when you can support small business.
Here is the list of CB frogs
Red Eyes—Costa Ricans, CBB 
Starry Nights- Sub Adults,CBB
Pacmans,
Azureus
Citronellas
BYH
Costa Rican green auratus
Panamanian blue auratus
Chazuta
Intermedius
Banded Intermedius
Orange Sirensis
Green Sirensis Proven Group
Amazonicus Blue legged
Arena Blanca
SI tricolors
Bakhuis
Patricias
Adult Patricias
Vittatus
Tarapotos
…..I can tell you there is much more I am missing, especially pums and thumbs

Fruit Flies (all 7 types that I carry)
Springtails (tropical pinks, giant white, large silver, folosomia)
Isopods (Giant Canyons, Dwarf Whites, Powder Blues)
UniVersal Fly Media
Media Kits
Excelsior
Full line of repashy
Live mosses
Leaf litter
Drainage layer
ABG
Substrate Dividers
Spag Moss
Bromeliads
Live tropical plants
Coco huts
Cork Bark
Southern Palm Bark
….And much more!!!!!!!!

Credit Cards are accepted, no trades….We will have two tables so be sure to check us out!
Visit my website at www.genesisexotics.com
Thank you!
Joshua Halter
Genesis Exotics LLC


----------

